# Help please! Removing timing cover - bolt above alternator



## AndyFinch7 (9 mo ago)

Hi Guys,

I have a 650i 2007 e63. I am changing the valve cover and timing cover due to oil leaks. 

When removing the timing cover I stupidly missed a bolt just above the alternator breaking the cover (painful financial lesson learnt). I can't see how to get to this bolt (in picture) to remove it and then to refit the (new) cover. I have scoured the internet and forums looking for diy guidance and can't find anything that relates to a 6 series ! 

Can anybody point me in the right direction please. I should mention the car has an oil cooler with a couple of pipes that don't help access to the area in question.

Thanks


----------



## Simon-Munich (Jul 16, 2008)

Please send over the VIN by PN, then I will send you the BMW Instructions for this Job.


----------



## AndyFinch7 (9 mo ago)

Simon-Munich said:


> Please send over the VIN by PN, then I will send you the BMW Instructions for this Job.


Hi Simon. That would be amazing ! I’m new to the forum and assume PN means a direct message but I can’t see how to do that ?


----------



## Simon-Munich (Jul 16, 2008)

Click on my profile picture and then "start conservation"


----------



## Ssilver356 (Apr 4, 2021)

You have to remove the upper bolt of your alternator, and loosen the lower. Then you will be able to twist the alternator and reach this bolt.


----------



## AndyFinch7 (9 mo ago)

Thanks guys. All sorted now after twisting the alternator out of the way. One issue however is the socket came off the extension and fell somewhere (on to metal). I can’t for the life of me find it. Any thoughts on where it could be ?


----------



## Ssilver356 (Apr 4, 2021)

Maybe around steering rack, you have to remove engine cover and reinforcement plate.


----------

